
The EV Files - Stop Arrington from Publishing More Documents - theforay
http://www.ev-files.com/
======
ErrantX
It's a game. A silly one too - not really a HN type thing.

I wouldnt click if I were you - it basically amounts to abuse of Arrington..
which doesnt help anyone.

~~~
theforay
its only a bit of fun - even he shared it. Bloody hell, this is the one thing
i dislike about Hacker News. We take things far too seriously...

